# Spam der Zukunft



## david555 (18 März 2010)

Welche Spammethoden werden die nächsten 20 Jahren überleben?


----------



## Niclas (18 März 2010)

*AW: Spam der Zukunft*

Wozu willst du das wissen?  Damit du dich mit der  erfolgversprechensten  Spammethode einrichten kannst?


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2010)

*AW: Spam der Zukunft*

Falls die Frage ernst gemeint ist: Im Bereich Internet kann man kaum die Entwicklungen der nächsten 5 Jahre vorhersehen - geschweige denn 20 Jahre im Voraus.


----------

